# worn tires on the inner edge? what causes this??



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

my brother gti is dfropped. he took out his tires and onr of the front tires had like the whole edge eaten out and carved where u can see some tears and steel lines. what would cause that? like it rubbed or something....what can be doing that?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: worn tires on the inner edge? what causes this?? (gti11660)*

Bad toe alignment and bad camber can both cause this.


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: worn tires on the inner edge? what causes this?? (JDriver1.8t)*

but this is just one front tire and on the inner wall of the tire...theres gotta be something rubbing...


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: worn tires on the inner edge? what causes this?? (gti11660)*

Then look to see if there is a polished area in the wheel well.


----------



## sweetemkayfourbro (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: worn tires on the inner edge? what causes this?? (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_Bad toe alignment and bad camber can both cause this.


----------



## gti11660 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: worn tires on the inner edge? what causes this?? (that4doorjawn)*

i dont see any polished stuff, but sometimes on dips ill hear a rub, like if its my lip or a plastic. im not too low and its only 1 tire. would an alignment fix it? whats a bad toe or camber>


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: worn tires on the inner edge? what causes this?? (gti11660)*

Toe is how the wheel/tire points in or out in relation to the vehicle. Camber is how it leans in or out.
McPherson strut setups like our car toe themselves when dropped if not corrected after suspension changes. Take it to a local shop that handles alignments and get it corrected and buy a new tire or two. Live and learn.


----------



## jimmiejammiejam (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: worn tires on the inner edge? what causes this?? (gti11660)*

http://www.strictlyea.com/foru...=7676
DON'T HELP THIS GUY!


----------

